# Brood full of pollen



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Curious to hear possibilities as well so will be lurking and reading.


----------



## Bee scared (May 21, 2016)

Bee scared said:


> I was requeening a few hives last week. Basically sticking old queen in a nuc with one frame and putting new queen in old hive. I went looking for the queen in one hive and every frame in brood box was topped with honey and what would normally be a perf ft lay pattern of brood. But it was all 100% pollen. Not 1 egg, not one larva not 1 capped brood?? What the???. Checked honey supers as well and no queen or eggs seen? Ended up I put 2 frames of pollen in the brood box with bees and new queen in her cage. Then filled the rest with built out and foundation. New queen in, excluder on, old brood frames of pollen and then honey supers. Hives till had a lot of bees so hopefully it all takes. But why would a reasonably strong hiv fill the brood with pollen, appeared to be queen less and no worker laying or Quentin cells etc???


Also to note, there was not alot of pollen in the honey supers, just the normal amount. For some reason every available cell in the brood was filled with pollen?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I see this occasionally in spring when I have an older queen heading the hive. She's laid up the hive well to start the season, then ran out of gas. She can't keep up and the large population has a lot of space to pack in the pollen. Generally by that time they are in triple deeps and the queen is only able to really lay up a single deep. I had frame after frame after frame full of pollen. This is sometime in May


----------



## Bee scared (May 21, 2016)

Hmm mine was very similar. I hope if its as you say that my old queen was gone and they dont kill the new queen I've put in.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

I have a similar situation. I have two brood boxes. I didn't look into the bottom box but noticed the second box filling up with pollen/nectar. I'm hoping it's just the hive prepping for winter. I have Carniolans and know they slow down significantly before winter.


----------



## Bee scared (May 21, 2016)

Aroc said:


> I have a similar situation. I have two brood boxes. I didn't look into the bottom box but noticed the second box filling up with pollen/nectar. I'm hoping it's just the hive prepping for winter. I have Carniolans and know they slow down significantly before winter.


Were just into spring and i had replaced 2 frames of brood with built out comb a few weeks ago. These dumbos just went on a mad pollen collecting fest!!
I guess it goes against the thought that brining in pollen is to feed brood, no brood in here, should of just filled it with nectar LOL.


----------

